# Rapido parts required



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

Our Rapido 985M is 3 years old and was purchased second hand by us in January. We need some small parts, lens covers etc and apparently have to get these from the original importer which in our case is Brownhills. We have emailed the identifying marks and numbers plus photos but are getting nowhere fast. Has anyone else had this problem and can they suggest a solution? TIA


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

I would suggest you try Caravannes Rapido in Wokingham. I have nothing but praise for them.

http://www.rapidomotorhomes.com/

M.


----------



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

They have been helpful but it seems as they didnt import the vehicle they cant help


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

I was still digging to find out how to adjust my lights (for driving abroad) and came across this... Maybe you can find what you want in this catalogue.

M.

Link to Hella PDF


----------

